# UBER DRIVER SHOOTS TEENAGE PASSENGER



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Florida Uber driver accidentally shot a teenage passenger through her ankle while moving his gun yesterday, local media has reported

Uber said it had removed the driver from its ride-hailing service and was "working with law enforcement," but police told Local 10 News that the driver was not being charged as the shooting was accidental and he had a permit for the weapon.

"Driver should have never been riding in an Uber with a gun. Why you riding in an Uber with a gun?"

https://www.newsweek.com/florida-uber-driver-shoots-teenage-passenger-accident-1466874In a caption on the post, she added: "Understand this could have happened to anyone!!! UBER #boycott UNTIL WE GET #SAFETYCHECKS FOR EACH DRIVER."


----------



## Penderecki (Oct 19, 2019)

So, did Uber remove the driver for transporting a teen, or shooting her?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Penderecki said:


> So, did Uber remove the driver for transporting a teen, or shooting her?


Probably both but only for PR purposes.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

They better have followed through on their policies for account holders as well. Do you think the passengers account was deactivated as well for allowing a minor to use the account or for setting up an account as a minor?


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Florida Uber driver accidentally shot a teenage passenger through her ankle while moving his gun yesterday, local media has reported
> 
> Uber said it had removed the driver from its ride-hailing service and was "working with law enforcement," but police told Local 10 News that the driver was not being charged as the shooting was accidental and he had a permit for the weapon.
> 
> ...


How was he not charged with anything???


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> They better have followed through on their policies for account holders as well. Do you think the passengers account was deactivated as well for allowing a minor to use the account or for setting up an account as a minor?


Nope, that policy only purpose is to limit Uber's lawsuit liabilities



Galveston said:


> How was he not charged with anything???


Well name the law/laws he broke?


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Nope, that policy only purpose is to limit Uber's lawsuit liabilities
> 
> 
> Well name the law/laws he broke?


Recklessness Jesus people don't shoot others


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Galveston said:


> Recklessness Jesus people don't shoot others


Accidents happen man, admittedly this is probably one of the few cases cops won't charge you with something.

Sounds like the driver might have freaked out worst than everybody over accidentally shooting a person.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Galveston said:


> How was he not charged with anything???


FLORIDA. Home of many many Military Republican retirees 
Carrying a weapon in FL is like carrying a Pen ? 
in other States

passenger will still limp away a millionaire
after her lawyer's done with the negligence
suit against Uber for not insuring driver follow
no gun onboard policy.✔
Maybe the lawyer will also file against the driver
for negligence. Get a piece of his earnings until he goes to the grave ✊


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> FLORIDA.
> passenger will still limp away a millionaire
> after her lawyer's done with the negligence
> suit against Uber for not insuring driver follow
> ...


.07 cent per mile? ?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> .07 cent per mile? ?


For the next 30 years ?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> For the next 30 years ?


I believe we will actually have SDC's before his payments are complete.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I believe we will actually have SDC's before his payments are complete.


You're Inferring without Uber, third party entry level transportation providers are unemployable and relegated
to a life of destitution?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I wish the writer of this article noted how minors are not permitted to use U/L unaccompanied. Now when the public reads this, they’ll think it’s ok for minors to use the service.

Glad she’s okay. Now she’ll be rich, and we’ll get another rate cut, so Uber can pay her millions. ?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> You're Inferring without Uber, third party entry level transportation providers are unemployable and relegated
> to a life of destitution?


Where there is a will, there is a way :big grin:


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Did she tip?

Another reason why you shouldn't do pool, witnesses!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Florida Uber driver accidentally shot a teenage passenger through her ankle while moving his gun yesterday, local media has reported
> 
> Uber said it had removed the driver from its ride-hailing service and was "working with law enforcement," but police told Local 10 News that the driver was not being charged as the shooting was accidental and he had a permit for the weapon.
> 
> ...


He might not be getting charged... But Both him and UBER best lawyer up for the incoming civil suit... Cuz if it were me.. I'd be getting paid!!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Dekero said:


> He might not be getting charged... But Both him and UBER best lawyer up for the incoming civil suit... Cuz if it were me.. I'd be getting paid!!


Seriously, How does the Working Poor "Lawyer Up" ?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Seriously, How does the Working Poor "Lawyer Up" ?


It's called working on Contingency and I'm sure there will be a line of lawyers ready to sue Uber and the driver on Contingency...

Wait why am I answering you... Go TROLL on somewhere else bum.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Local story from my market

https://amp-local10-com.cdn.ampproj...-by-uber-driver-while-riding-as-his-passenger
I personally make sure everyone is over 18 before I shoot them

I personally would love to know if they used the 911 feature in the app


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

ya cause safety checks woulda prevented the gun from going off


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

He's getting charged now with culpable negligence
https://www.sun-sentinel.com/local/...0191022-ocbqad4gifhbzlnpv5v2cpv3te-story.html


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> He's getting charged now with culpable negligence
> https://www.sun-sentinel.com/local/...0191022-ocbqad4gifhbzlnpv5v2cpv3te-story.html


One way to get dog piled on in this forum is to say anything anti-gun in regards to "armed rideshare". Nothing to do with home protection or owning a gun, just armed rideshare in general. Ive actually asked drivers on here to please stop encouraging city folk to gun-up to drive U/L .

It's one thing if you live in the far out boonies where everyone has hunting weapons etc. , and there's only 4 cops on the whole force, that's a different world . In the city it's too easy to shoot an innocent bystander. Just no.

I don't care if you think you were in the right blasting a pax. You will never look like a hero. You will be on trial for murder and your life will be ruined.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Florida Uber driver accidentally shot a teenage passenger through her ankle while moving his gun yesterday, local media has reported
> 
> Uber said it had removed the driver from its ride-hailing service and was "working with law enforcement," but police told Local 10 News that the driver was not being charged as the shooting was accidental and he had a permit for the weapon.
> 
> ...


Not trained in handleing his weapon ?

Driver shouldnt be playing with his " gun" while driving teenagers !


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Dekero said:


> It's called working on Contingency and I'm sure there will be a line of lawyers ready to sue Uber and the driver on Contingency...
> 
> Wait why am I answering you... Go TROLL on somewhere else bum.


Dude, the driver ain't suing. The driver is being sued. Contingency ?
thxs for playing

class dismissed


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WELL
IT WAS A STUPID THING TO HAVE HAPPEN.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> For the next 30 years ?


In 30 years it'll be .40


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Dude, the driver ain't suing. The driver is being sued. Contingency ?
> thxs for playing
> 
> class dismissed


Dude... Go back to school and learn to read for comprehension. I originally said he was getting sued by the passenger...

Please TROLL RESPONSIBLY idiot.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> One way to get dog piled on in this forum is to say anything anti-gun in regards to "armed rideshare". Nothing to do with home protection or owning a gun, just armed rideshare in general. Ive actually asked drivers on here to please stop encouraging city folk to gun-up to drive U/L .
> 
> It's one thing if you live in the far out boonies where everyone has hunting weapons etc. , and there's only 4 cops on the whole force, that's a different world . In the city it's too easy to shoot an innocent bystander. Just no.
> 
> I don't care if you think you were in the right blasting a pax. You will never look like a hero. You will be on trial for murder and your life will be ruined.


You mean like our driver here in Denver who shot and killed his passenger?

Just for the record, I didn't say anything about whether drivers should be allowed to carry or not. Some members seemed surprised he wasn't charged with anything but they have went back and charged him. Doesn't sound like anything real major but thought I would post the update before speculation got out of control.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Florida Uber driver accidentally shot a teenage passenger through her ankle while moving his gun yesterday, local media has reported
> 
> Uber said it had removed the driver from its ride-hailing service and was "working with law enforcement," but police told Local 10 News that the driver was not being charged as the shooting was accidental and he had a permit for the weapon.
> 
> ...


A 5 star future Lyft driver coming to pick you up.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> You mean like our driver here in Denver who shot and killed his passenger?
> 
> Just for the record, I didn't say anything about whether drivers should be allowed to carry or not. Some members seemed surprised he wasn't charged with anything but they have went back and charged him. Doesn't sound like anything real major but thought I would post the update before speculation got out of control.


Yeah and the black dude that killed the Asian dude ... that's not over yet.. He got lucky that the jury didn't convict him on 1st degree murder, but he WILL lose the wrongful death suit, just like OJ. He also had to sit in prison for almost a year just to get to the trial phase.

I don't know what goes through the heads of drivers that are gunned up. Do they envision themselves shooting the bad guy and winning a medal???? You're going to prison!!! You're going on trial! You're life is over.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> Yeah and the black dude that killed the Asian dude ... that's not over yet.. He got lucky that the jury didn't convict him on 1st degree murder, but he WILL lose the wrongful death suit, just like OJ. He also had to sit in prison for almost a year just to get to the trial phase.
> 
> I don't know what goes through the heads of drivers that are gunned up. Do they envision themselves shooting the bad guy and winning a medal???? You're going to prison!!! You're going on trial! You're life is over.


First of all, he did not sit in prison for a year. He sat in County Jail. Incarcerated? Yes, but prison and county jail are a little bit different. Second of all, he didn't get lucky. they never had a first-degree case to begin with. They may have been able to get him on second-degree but 1st? Never. They were not going to convince 12 jurors Beyond A Reasonable Doubt he set out with intent to kill this guy that day. There were witnesses who testified to seeing him being attacked??


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

She didn’t tip him that’s why he “accidentally” got shot lol


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> One way to get dog piled on in this forum is to say anything anti-gun in regards to "armed rideshare". Nothing to do with home protection or owning a gun, just armed rideshare in general. Ive actually asked drivers on here to please stop encouraging city folk to gun-up to drive U/L .
> 
> It's one thing if you live in the far out boonies where everyone has hunting weapons etc. , and there's only 4 cops on the whole force, that's a different world . In the city it's too easy to shoot an innocent bystander. Just no.
> 
> I don't care if you think you were in the right blasting a pax. You will never look like a hero. You will be on trial for murder and your life will be ruined.


In florida if you tell a pharmacy you have anxiety they give you 2 guns with a refill over the counter



O-Side Uber said:


> Yeah and the black dude that killed the Asian dude ... that's not over yet.. He got lucky that the jury didn't convict him on 1st degree murder, but he WILL lose the wrongful death suit, just like OJ. He also had to sit in prison for almost a year just to get to the trial phase.
> 
> I don't know what goes through the heads of drivers that are gunned up. Do they envision themselves shooting the bad guy and winning a medal???? You're going to prison!!! You're going on trial! You're life is over.


I doubt he will get sued if he is an uber driver. Lawyer will only want a settlement from uber. Unless the driver has a ton of assets but I am guessing the drivers family is bankrupt over it



Daisey77 said:


> First of all, he did not sit in prison for a year. He sat in County Jail. Incarcerated? Yes, but prison and county jail are a little bit different. Second of all, he didn't get lucky. they never had a first-degree case to begin with. They may have been able to get him on second-degree but 1st? Never. They were not going to convince 12 jurors Beyond A Reasonable Doubt he set out with intent to kill this guy that day. There were witnesses who testified to seeing him being attacked??


I never understood the 1st degree either, and surprise even with the blood alcohol level and I think clean record Iirc he was still locked up


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> In florida if you tell a pharmacy you have anxiety they give you 2 guns with a refill over the counter
> 
> 
> I doubt he will get sued if he is an uber driver. Lawyer will only want a settlement from uber. Unless the driver has a ton of assets but I am guessing the drivers family is bankrupt over it
> ...


Jail is WORSE than prison ! Prison is where the inmates are at least segregated .

Let me ask you this hypothetical question ....If you were married and your wife went out with some friends to karaoke ? night. She got drunk and then decided to call an Uber to go home to you and your 2 kids. Only problem is , she never made home.

She passed out in the car and the driver decided to drive 70 miles to run up her bill while she was passed out. When she awoke and realized what was happening , she started yelling at the driver. He tried to bounce her but she refused to get out in that area of town. He then got out of his car , went to the driver's side and blasted her with 10 bullets.

Realizing he messed up bad, the driver then punched himself in the face , hit your dead wife's knuckles with something to bruise them. Pulled out a knife and put it in her hand to make her seem like more of a threat. BUT WAIT!!!

He then said that your wife tried to grab his crotch..WHAT??? Yeah.

Here's my question ...

If the jury didn't find him guilty of 1st degree murder, would you NOT sue him for wrongful death just because he was a broke ass ? Would you let him to continue celebrating with HIS wife and kids while your family is destroyed??

I've seen a few red necks on here say "better to be judged by 12 then carried by 6" . I don't think those drivers have actually thought that one out completely . They have a fantasy of being rewarded for their bravery. Nah. Cowards!!!!!!!!


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> .07 cent per mile? ?


The Driver will pay $0.12 a mile.Then Uber will take their cut $0.05 and the passenger gets $0.07.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

R3drang3r said:


> The Driver will pay $0.12 a mile.Then Uber will take their cut $0.05 and the passenger gets $0.07.


Driver will also have to pay a fine for impersonating an ambulance


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

You can sue all you wants collecting is the issue and the lawyer wants his cut


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> In florida if you tell a pharmacy you have anxiety they give you 2 guns with a refill over the counter
> 
> 
> I doubt he will get sued if he is an uber driver. Lawyer will only want a settlement from uber. Unless the driver has a ton of assets but I am guessing the drivers family is bankrupt over it
> ...


Within 2 hours of the verdict coming back the victim's family announced they were pursuing charges against Uber. The attorney for the victim's family states that Uber failed to enforce their number one cardinal rule. I have to say, I have to side with the Uber on this one. As independent contractors I don't know how they could technically enforce this policy of theirs unless they illegally search our cars everyday ??

Mr Hancock not being given a bond amount was one thing that has been questioned since day one. People didn't understood why he wasn't allowed bond with the circumstances surrounding the case. Because he wasn't allowed Bond we were all waiting for some big bombshell to be dropped at trial but that didn't really seem to happen.



O-Side Uber said:


> Jail is WORSE than prison ! Prison is where the inmates are at least segregated .
> 
> Let me ask you this hypothetical question ....If you were married and your wife went out with some friends to karaoke ? night. She got drunk and then decided to call an Uber to go home to you and your 2 kids. Only problem is , she never made home.
> 
> ...


See the problem is, your twisting and misconstruing information to fit what you want to have happened. The facts and evidence are what they are and thank God we have a 12-person jury instead of a one-person jury?

And by the way he did make it home. He didn't get out of the car because he wanted to go elsewhere. However once they got there they realized it was the wrong address and there was issues getting a correct address on where to go. He didn't try to boot him out for yelling. He told him he needs an address right now or he's ending the ride. Instead of giving him an address he started physically assaulting him. A dead person's Knuckles cannot be bruised especially with 6 gunshot wounds and the loss of blood. Bruising is caused by Blood. Regardless, the victim was still alive when 911 was called. so your theory could potentially be possible but your own argument contradicts your theory. You also seem to forget that there were previous complaints on this passenger for being aggressive. So perhaps mr. Hancock needs to sue Uber?


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Florida Uber driver accidentally shot a teenage passenger through her ankle while moving his gun yesterday, local media has reported
> 
> Uber said it had removed the driver from its ride-hailing service and was "working with law enforcement," but police told Local 10 News that the driver was not being charged as the shooting was accidental and he had a permit for the weapon.
> 
> ...


OMG YOU REALLY DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY DRIVERS CARRY A WEAPON? REALLY? When it is 2am and a passenger attacks you... you will NEED that gun! If I need to worry about getting deactivated for shooting someone attacking me... I wont give a rats ass!


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

If I ever carried a gun while driving for Uber/Lyft, the temptation to openly brandish it on a daily basis would be overwhelming. That's why I don't carry.

If a passenger really wants to kill you while your attention is focused squarely on the road ahead, then you're pretty well screwed. Everybody thinks they'd come out like Bruce Willis in an any given scenario, but there are a litany of statistics which show otherwise. I'm not convinced every (or any) passenger is out to kill me. If I was, I'd be finding a different line of work altogether.

Earning 30 cents per mile (gross) in a job that might necessitate the use of lethal force is not a reasonable compensation package.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> One way to get dog piled on in this forum is to say anything anti-gun in regards to "armed rideshare". Nothing to do with home protection or owning a gun, just armed rideshare in general. Ive actually asked drivers on here to please stop encouraging city folk to gun-up to drive U/L .
> 
> It's one thing if you live in the far out boonies where everyone has hunting weapons etc. , and there's only 4 cops on the whole force, that's a different world . In the city it's too easy to shoot an innocent bystander. Just no.
> 
> I don't care if you think you were in the right blasting a pax. You will never look like a hero. You will be on trial for murder and your life will be ruined.


96% of uber lyft drivers lives are already ruined at this point they have to be dumb and or desperate to knowingly drive for .60 a mile & complete requests that gross $3-8

3rd or night shift youd have to be crazy not to carry, the guy in denve spent all year in jail but was found not guilty after shooting & killingbpax 10 times if hes smart theres rights to least a lifetime movie he coukd sell for 10+ years worth of uber lyft driving

no where to go but up


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> I don't know what goes through the heads of drivers that are gunned up. Do they envision themselves shooting the bad guy and winning a medal???? You're going to prison!!! You're going on trial! You're life is over.


They probably envision staying alive long enough to stand trial.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Maybe the lawyer will also file against the driver
> for negligence. Get a piece of his earnings until he goes to the grave ✊


I'm thinking of a quote that involves blood and turnips.

Could've been worse.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

*"police told Local 10 News that the driver was not being charged as the shooting was accidental and he had a permit for the weapon."*
-- I'm fine with the fact that the driver was legally armed, but negligence on the permit-holder was likely involved, so at the very least a civil suit will be filed by the injured passenger.

_*"Uber should be held responsible"*_
-- It's not Uber's fault. Uber sucks, but Uber is not liable for this misfortune.

_*"He should have never been riding in an Uber with a gun. Why you riding in an Uber with a gun?"*_
-- Uh, because his Second Amendment right shall not be infringed just because Uber or some snowflake says it should. Uber drivers have no idea which scumball shithead rider is about to enter his vehicle next and they have a constitutional right to protect themselves, as do passengers.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> doubt he will get sued if he is an uber driver. Lawyer will only want a settlement from uber


Lawyer has to go at driver hard to get at Uber. They know he won't have shit but he's their entreaty to Uber's deep pockets! Can't sue Uber without including their on scene representative. He is so boned!


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> - Uh, because his Second Amendment right shall not be infringed just because Uber or some snowflake says it should.


Your Second Amendment right is infringed every time you set foot inside a commercial airliner. That's why anybody should be allowed to carry gun aboard a commercial flight. What could possibly go wrong there?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

UberAdrian said:


> They probably envision staying alive long enough to stand trial.


I'm asking you to walk me through your gun fantasy where you save your life by shooting someone while driving for Lyft or Uber. Are you unable to do that? You drive around with a gun and haven't even thought about a situation and what you would do. Seems foolish


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Your Second Amendment right is infringed every time you set foot inside a commercial airliner.


That may be so, but state-issued carry permits are not recognized on a federally regulated transport, and everybody is searched getting on a commercial airliner, keeping the process even.
Uber hasn't done jackshit to vet the creeps who crawl into an vehicle being driven by an Uber driver. Drivers (independent contractors) have to defend themselves, because the only thing Uber will promise to do is to _"remove the passenger from the platform"_ *after* they injure or kill a driver.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> That may be so, but state-issued carry permits are not recognized on a federally regulated transport, and everybody is searched getting on a commercial airliner, keeping the process even.


If guns are outlawed on planes, then only outlaws will have guns. On planes.

Random people riding in an Uber should realize that when they get shot because their idiot driver packing heat is too inept to handle a firearm, they are actually helping to protect the Second Amendment. Their right to not get injured by a careless gun enthusiast takes a back seat (pun somewhat intended) to the driver's right to be a paranoid lunatic, fearful of everything around him.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> OMG YOU REALLY DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY DRIVERS CARRY A WEAPON? REALLY? When it is 2am and a passenger attacks you... you will NEED that gun! If I need to worry about getting deactivated for shooting someone attacking me... I wont give a rats ass!


Uber Driver arrested
driver Adrian Harper arrested after he accidentally shot a teenage passenger Sunday while moving his gun on the seat, police said.

Harper has a concealed carry permit, which makes it lawful for him to have his weapon concealed in the car. ⚠*However, all gun holders - licensed or not - may transport a gun or another weapon only if it is securely encased, such as in a glove compartment, snapped in a holster, or in a gun case, said Will Farrugia, a firearms instructor with the Florida Firearms Training in Deerfield Beach.*

https://www.sun-sentinel.com/local/...0191022-ocbqad4gifhbzlnpv5v2cpv3te-story.html
Harper told police the firearm was near his left leg on the seat of the car. He said he was moving it toward the door to secure it in his holster when it went off.

"He advised that he did not realize he had his finger inside the trigger guard and accidentally pulled the trigger," hitting the girl directly behind him, a police report states.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> OMG YOU REALLY DON'T UNDERSTAND WHY DRIVERS CARRY A WEAPON? REALLY? When it is 2am and a passenger attacks you... you will NEED that gun! If I need to worry about getting deactivated for shooting someone attacking me... I wont give a rats ass!


Exactly. As long as I am alive and not raped, screw the job.


rkozy said:


> If I ever carried a gun while driving for Uber/Lyft, the temptation to openly brandish it on a daily basis would be overwhelming. That's why I don't carry.


And your fellow gun owners appreciate the fact that you're actually man enough realize that and you own it. You are being a responsible gun owner.


rkozy said:


> Everybody thinks they'd come out like Bruce Willis in an any given scenario, but there are a litany of statistics which show otherwise. I'm not convinced every (or any) passenger is out to kill me. If I was, I'd be finding a different liignorance_k altogether.





O-Side Uber said:


> I'm asking you to walk me through your gun fantasy where you save your life by shootmeone while driving for Lyft or Uber


why do you guys think just because we're a gun owner we have the Bruce Willis fantasy mentality?? Us wanting to protect ourselves and our family if need be, legally under the Constitution, gives you guys the image that we want to be some gun-toting Billy badass hero? Wow . . . And you're questioning our thinking? I'm not walking you through any fantasy because there is no fantasy! You are the one living in a fantasy thinking that nothing will ever happen to you. I don't think every passengers out to hurt me or kill me I don't walk down the street thinking everyone's going to hurt me or kill me but I do realize in today's warped Society things do happen. I don't know any man who would be adamantly against their daughter being able to protect themselves in today's society. That's just crazy to me. you're telling your daughter, oh well sorry if you get raped and murdered but please do not be a Bruce Willis?!


O-Side Uber said:


> You're going to prison!!!


Obviously not true. This just shows your ignorance?

Sure glad none of these drivers had a gungun??
https://www.foxnews.com/us/tennesse...assault-of-nashville-rideshare-drivers-police


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Here is the thing you liberal take the guns idiots dont get. Bad shit happens. Period! Rape, murder, assault, home invasion, ect. We all see it every day! Now some of you say through your rose colored glasses looking down from your high hours... that would never happen to me or anyone for that matter. Take the guns. Some of us know better. Some of us know life and death is something that happens in a second. Some of us know we dont want to be the victim and elect to use our constitution right to carry a gun. Hopefully never having to use it. Praying not to have our hand forced. But at the end of a nightmare situation being grateful they are in the bag and not you or worse a spouse or child. So take your bullshit elsewhere.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> That may be so, but state-issued carry permits are not recognized on a federally regulated transport, and everybody is searched getting on a commercial airliner, keeping the process even.
> Uber hasn't done jackshit to vet the creeps who crawl into an vehicle being driven by an Uber driver. Drivers (independent contractors) have to defend themselves, because the only thing Uber will promise to do is to _"remove the passenger from the platform"_ *after* they injure or kill a driver.


UBer isn't responsible for vetting creep passengers ...They all have CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHTS ..It is OUR responsibilty to screen our passengers at the point of pick up ... if they are too intoxicated or acting to violent at that time to ride

If you are too scared to driver and deal with ALL OF SOCIETY without carrying ..then you really need to find another line of work


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> One way to get dog piled on in this forum is to say anything anti-gun in regards to "armed rideshare". Nothing to do with home protection or owning a gun, just armed rideshare in general. Ive actually asked drivers on here to please stop encouraging city folk to gun-up to drive U/L .
> 
> It's one thing if you live in the far out boonies where everyone has hunting weapons etc. , and there's only 4 cops on the whole force, that's a different world . In the city it's too easy to shoot an innocent bystander. Just no.
> 
> I don't care if you think you were in the right blasting a pax. You will never look like a hero. You will be on trial for murder and your life will be ruined.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

dauction said:


> UBer isn't responsible for vetting creep passengers ...They all have CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHTS ..It is OUR responsibilty to screen our passengers at the point of pick up ... if they are too intoxicated or acting to violent at that time to ride
> 
> If you are too scared to driver and deal with ALL OF SOCIETY without carrying ..then you really need to find another line of work


How in the hell can you tell if someone is going to turn violent or not? They seem ok at first then a switch flips. As a combat vet I can get a good beed on a situation but that situation can go bad at anytime. Especially in the middle of the night. Better to be prepared if that happens.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> I don't care if you think you were in the right blasting a pax. You will never look like a hero. You will be on trial for murder and your life will be ruined.


Not only that, but the pax won't be in a very good place either. So don't come back here cryin' about the lack of a tip.

.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> View attachment 370073


Dear red necks !! Keep yer guns at home ? protect your family AT HOME with them

I'm envisioning you saying the phrase on that shirt like a 9 year old with a speech impediment ??‍♂


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Not only that, but the pax won't be in a very good place either. So don't come back here cryin' about the lack of a tip.
> 
> .


First off if they attack me it isnt murder moron. It is this thing called self defense. Perhaps you have heard of it. Oh ya you dip shit liberals think EVERYTHING involving a gun is murder! Go back under your rock.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Florida Uber driver accidentally shot a teenage passenger through her ankle while moving his gun yesterday, local media has reported
> 
> Uber said it had removed the driver from its ride-hailing service and was "working with law enforcement," but police told Local 10 News that the driver was not being charged as the shooting was accidental and he had a permit for the weapon.
> 
> ...


Poor girl just won the lottery. Will never have to work another day of her life.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> First off if they attack me it isnt murder moron. It is this thing called self defense. Perhaps you have heard of it. Oh ya you dip shit liberals think EVERYTHING involving a gun is murder! Go back under your rock.


Charming!

I wasn't responding to you Fat Stuff. Kindly take your attitude and your second amendment rights and shove 'em back up where they came from.

Oh, and kindly refrain from the name calling, it is very unbecoming.

.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Charming!
> 
> I wasn't responding to you Fat Stuff. Kindly take your attitude and your second amendment rights and shove 'em back up where they came from.
> 
> ...


YOU liberals are HALARIOUS! You all just can't admit that we also have rights! Hope nothing happens to you, because you will be so unprepared. Dead is dead bro.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> How in the hell can you tell if someone is going to turn violent or not? They seem ok at first then a switch flips. As a combat vet I can get a good beed on a situation but that situation can go bad at anytime. Especially in the middle of the night. Better to be prepared if that happens.


You're not in a combat zone you're in a civilian society deal with it

between driving City Boston Uber and Lyft I've given over a hundred thousand rides so please quit pretending you living of war zone

If you can't deal with people every single day without being afraid that you're going to be attacked then do something else


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Florida Uber driver accidentally shot a teenage passenger through her ankle while moving his gun yesterday, local media has reported
> 
> Uber said it had removed the driver from its ride-hailing service and was "working with law enforcement," but police told Local 10 News that the driver was not being charged as the shooting was accidental and he had a permit for the weapon.
> 
> ...


Was the passenger black ?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> YOU liberals are HALARIOUS! So go back to whatever rock you came from.


*Hilarious.

As you said "go back to whatever rock you came from."

.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Charming!
> 
> I wasn't responding to you Fat Stuff. Kindly take your attitude and your second amendment rights and shove 'em back up where they came from.
> 
> ...


that would be god or nature


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> that would be god or nature


What would be?

.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> What would be?
> 
> .


U said shove it back where they came from

that's where they come from


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> U said shove it back where they came from
> 
> that's where they come from


So, you believe in God. Ha ha ha. ?

.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> So, you believe in God. Ha ha ha. ?
> 
> .


I believe in reading

can you read?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> I believe in reading
> 
> can you read?


And you believe god granted amendments to your constitution? Perhaps any deficit in reading capability may belong to you, not me.

.


----------



## Sam D (May 15, 2017)

Galveston said:


> How was he not charged with anything???


because it was ruled an accident and he was carry legally you ding bat


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> And you believe god granted amendments to your constitution? Perhaps any deficit in reading capability may belong to you, not me.
> 
> .


No it 100% belongs to you

*In the USA
Our rights are given to us by God or NATURE to be protected by the govt

for many reasons, it's bc would be Tyrants would try to take them away*


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> In the USA
> Our rights are given to us by God or NATURE to be protected by the govt


LOL ? OK, so god wrote and amended your constitution did he (or she)?

Do you do stand up?

.


----------



## Sam D (May 15, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> LOL ? OK, so god wrote and amended your constitution did he (or she)?
> 
> Do you do stand up?
> 
> .


You'd have to Understand that God works through people all the time. Everyday since the beginning of time.

Your lack of understanding means you have rejected the Holy Spirit. That actually pains me. You don't want the consequence of that and I don't want you to have the consequence of that. I don't want that for anyone.

You laugh. You Mock?

Christ was laughed and mocked at. I'd say I am in good company. I'll pray for you.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Sam D said:


> You'd have to Understand that God works through people all the time.


Yeah, he sure as hell works wonders through his people in the church. Now he is working wonders through lawyers as people seek restitution.



Sam D said:


> You laugh. You Mock?


Yes! Hallelujah brother!

.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

First of all, for those of you that don't feel comfortable carrying, fine. Don't! You don't see us getting all bent out of shape trying to force you to exercise your constitutional right. Yet you guys sure are quick to tell us what we should and shouldn't be allowed to do. What makes your opinion supersede our legal right? I don't get why you guys are so bothered by the fact that people carry? Unless you're a violent criminal, you have nothing to worry about . It doesn't affect you . Do you know how many people you walk by daily that have a concealed weapon on them ?



dauction said:


> UBer isn't responsible for vetting creep passengers ...They all have CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHTS ..It is OUR responsibilty to screen our passengers at the point of pick up ... if they are too intoxicated or acting to violent at that time to ride
> 
> If you are too scared to driver and deal with ALL OF SOCIETY without carrying ..then you really need to find another line of work


No, they all do not have constitutional rights. Felons cannot possess guns legally. Hell they aren't even allowed to vote in some states or at least that's how it used to be.

For the love of God you act like we go buy a gun and walk the streets hunting for someone! For the last time, we are not scared to drive and we don't think everyone is going to attack us. How mind-blowing is it for you to know that some of us have been driving for >4-5 years and never had an incident? Since you're so set on the fact we're carrying just to be able to kill someone and glorify it. Which based on how many drivers carry and how many incidents there have been, that is clearly NOT the case

As far as who is responsible for screening the passengers, I would like to think it is our responsibility but we all know that's not true or else we wouldn't fear losing our job for canceling rides. We would be able to freely cancel without fear of repercussions buuuuuut nope we are forced to choose between our safety and putting food on our table



O-Side Uber said:


> Dear red necks !! Keep yer guns at home ? protect your family AT HOME with them
> 
> I'm envisioning you saying the phrase on that shirt like a 9 year old with a speech impediment ??‍♂


That's cute you think your opinion supersedes the Constitution and our laws. Where do you live? Do you live in Pleasantville where nothing bad ever happens? I don't live in fear. I don't assume everyone is going to attack me but I'm realistic and it does happen. I don't have to keep my guns at home and I don't think you're going to convince anyone to do so


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

dauction said:


> You're not in a combat zone you're in a civilian society deal with it
> 
> between driving City Boston Uber and Lyft I've given over a hundred thousand rides so please quit pretending you living of war zone
> 
> If you can't deal with people every single day without being afraid that you're going to be attacked then do something else


Over a 100,000 rides combined? Did you qualify for the Uber $40,000 for 40,000 rides offer?

https://markets.businessinsider.com...-reward-almost-unattainable-2019-5-1028190314


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Penderecki said:


> So, did Uber remove the driver for transporting a teen, or shooting her?


We don't actually know if she is the account holder. Maybe her boyfriend is 18.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Bubsie said:


> Over a 100,000 rides combined? Did you qualify for the Uber $40,000 for 40,000 rides offer?
> 
> https://markets.businessinsider.com...-reward-almost-unattainable-2019-5-1028190314


I'm guessing he only had 30,999 at the time.?


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

dauction said:


> You're not in a combat zone you're in a civilian society deal with it
> 
> between driving City Boston Uber and Lyft I've given over a hundred thousand rides so please quit pretending you living of war zone
> 
> If you can't deal with people every single day without being afraid that you're going to be attacked then do something else


I call BULLSHIT on 100k rides


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

Galveston said:


> How was he not charged with anything???


'Cause it was only an accident. That's why we need even more dunderheads strapped.



Invisible said:


> I wish the writer of this article noted how minors are not permitted to use U/L unaccompanied. Now when the public reads this, they'll think it's ok for minors to use the service.
> 
> Glad she's okay. Now she'll be rich, and we'll get another rate cut, so Uber can pay her millions. ?


Yeah, her being under 18 "trumps" the fact that this fool had a gun.



Daisey77 said:


> First of all, for those of you that don't feel comfortable carrying, fine. Don't! You don't see us getting all bent out of shape trying to force you to exercise your constitutional right. Yet you guys sure are quick to tell us what we should and shouldn't be allowed to do. What makes your opinion supersede our legal right? I don't get why you guys are so bothered by the fact that people carry? Unless you're a violent criminal, you have nothing to worry about . It doesn't affect you . Do you know how many people you walk by daily that have a concealed weapon on them ?
> 
> No, they all do not have constitutional rights. Felons cannot possess guns legally. Hell they aren't even allowed to vote in some states or at least that's how it used to be.
> 
> ...


Excuse me. I don't think the girl who got shot in the foot was a violent criminal.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

Galveston said:


> How was he not charged with anything???


Read the article.


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

Galveston said:


> Recklessness Jesus people don't shoot others


Happens every day in Detroit.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Galveston said:


> How was he not charged with anything???


He was

Uber Driver arrested
driver Adrian Harper arrested after he accidentally shot a teenage passenger Sunday while moving his gun on the seat, police said.

Harper has a concealed carry permit, which makes it lawful for him to have his weapon concealed in the car. ⚠However, all gun holders - licensed or not - may transport a gun or another weapon only if it is securely encased, such as in a glove compartment, snapped in a holster, or in a gun case, said Will Farrugia, a firearms instructor with the Florida Firearms Training in Deerfield Beach.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> Florida Uber driver accidentally shot a teenage passenger through her ankle while moving his gun yesterday, local media has reported
> 
> Uber said it had removed the driver from its ride-hailing service and was "working with law enforcement," but police told Local 10 News that the driver was not being charged as the shooting was accidental and he had a permit for the weapon.
> 
> ...


Keyword is FLORIDA.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

dauction said:


> It is OUR responsibilty to screen our passengers at the point of pick up ... if they are too intoxicated or acting to violent at that time to ride
> If you are too scared to driver and deal with ALL OF SOCIETY without carrying ..then you really need to find another line of work


LOL where do I begin?&#8230;
Let me first say this: driving for UBER is NOT a _"line of work."_ This rideshare shit is nothing but a side-gig when it benefits me & my time, but more power to ya if you think it makes your résumé look impressive.
Secondly, the bulk of my actual "line of work" _REQUIRES _that I am armed (no sissies need apply), and I make no apology if that makes you squeamish. 
Anyway, I'm happy you find solace in your _"line of work" _performing instant on-the-spot psychological analysis on your riders as you pull-up and prepare to unlock your car doors. It must bring you great comfort knowing that Uber cares about you so much they installed a wonderful in-app 911 feature to protect you while you earn peanuts driving their paxholes. :thumbup:
Best of luck in life. Now get out there and earn them cyber badges.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> Uber cares about you so much they installed a wonderful in-app 911 feature to protect you


Which I've heard doesn't even call 911. It goes to Uber support. 1 gal reported waiting 6 hours to get back to her after hitting the 911 button


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

radikia said:


> I call BULLSHIT on 100k rides


That's because you Failed Math ..

Drove City Bus Hanicap bus for 10 years along with the regular elderly and handicap...thousands of people with Mental conditions ..from passive to violent ..you learn how to deescalate situations

40 riders a day x 300 days a year x 10 years = 120,000 riders ..plus 5,000 Uber/Lyft



Uber's Guber said:


> LOL where do I begin?&#8230;
> Let me first say this: driving for UBER is NOT a _"line of work."_ This rideshare shit is nothing but a side-gig when it benefits me & my time, but more power to ya if you think it makes your résumé look impressive.
> Secondly, the bulk of my actual "line of work" _REQUIRES _that I am armed (no sissies need apply), and I make no apology if that makes you squeamish.
> Anyway, I'm happy you find solace in your _"line of work" _performing instant on-the-spot psychological analysis on your riders as you pull-up and prepare to unlock your car doors. It must bring you great comfort knowing that Uber cares about you so much they installed a wonderful in-app 911 feature to protect you while you earn peanuts driving their paxholes. :thumbup:
> Best of luck in life. Now get out there and earn them cyber badges.


You know the Guber hat really does fit


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

dauction said:


> That's because you Failed Math ..
> 
> Drove City Bus Hanicap bus for 10 years along with the regular elderly and handicap...thousands of people with Mental conditions ..from passive to violent ..you learn how to deescalate situations
> 
> ...


You have a mental condition . This is a ride-share forum , when you say 100k rides in a ride-share forum it is assumed you have given 100k ride-share trips , which is complete bullshit , because no one has accumulated 100k rides doing U/L . If I included every ride I have ever given the number would far surpass the over 10k rides I have have done for U/L . Don't make out of context claims . BTW , why is it that you aren't working in the public sector anymore ? Hmmmmmmmmmm ? Why were you fired , dismissed , let go ?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

radikia said:


> You have a mental condition . This is a ride-share forum , when you say 100k rides in a ride-share forum it is assumed you have given 100k ride-share trips , which is complete bullshit , because no one has accumulated 100k rides doing U/L . If I included every ride I have ever given the number would far surpass the over 10k rides I have have done for U/L . Don't make out of context claims . BTW , why is it that you aren't working in the public sector anymore ? Hmmmmmmmmmm ? Why were you fired , dismissed , let go ?


I have given well over 100,000 rides ...dosent matter if it was rideshare ,bus, taxi ..whatever... I had to DEAL with over 100,000 PEOPLE ..all kinds of temperment ..that's the point.

I did not need a gun to do that ..even though I transported thousands of people..... that are mentally ill and angry people(far more dangerous than rideshare passengers)


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

dauction said:


> elderly and handicap..


Generally Both are considered pretty harmless. How often were they incredibly intoxicated or high on illegal street drugs ? I think I would take either one of those over my bar close/ nighttime passengers.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

dauction said:


> I have given well over 100,000 rides ...dosent matter if it was rideshare ,bus, taxi ..whatever... I had to DEAL with over 100,000 PEOPLE ..all kinds of temperment ..that's the point.
> 
> I did not need a gun to do that ..even though I transported thousands of people..... that are mentally ill and angry people(far more dangerous than rideshare passengers)


You say you transported thousands of people that were mentally ill, and angry people. You have proof of that how? You and your doctorate in psychiatry enabled you to psychoanalyze each and every passenger that walked up the three steps into your bus.

I carry auto insurance and homeowners insurance just in case the rare occurrence of an auto accident or damage from peril. Wind, lightening, fire, and things that are not an everyday occurrence, but I am insured in the event on those rare occasions.

I carry and pray I never have an occurrence that would justify the use of my 9mm handgun. No, I am far from scared when driving rideshare. Just being prepared to stop a threat from any unhinged POS that is intent on causing great bodily harm or even death.

Go right on ahead with your brave, but naive ideas, and remain a helpless sitting duck, if the unlikely event were to be perpetrated on your ass. Good luck with that, and Uber on.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Florida Uber driver accidentally shot a teenage passenger through her ankle while moving his gun yesterday, local media has reported
> 
> Uber said it had removed the driver from its ride-hailing service and was "working with law enforcement," but police told Local 10 News that the driver was not being charged as the shooting was accidental and he had a permit for the weapon.
> 
> ...


Since it was a teenager (assuming under 18), Uber has covered themselves both ways......tos for the paxoles states they cannot take a ride if under 18 and not accompanied by the adult account holder and the tos for the driver who agrees to not pick up any unaccompanied minors. There you go. The next time you think its fine to pick up unaccompanied minors that Uber/Lyft have asked you to pick up, understand that they are covered (and you are not) in case something happens.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

nouberipo said:


> under 18 and not accompanied by the adult account holder


Under 18 and not accompanied by an adult. It can be any adult. It does not have to be the account holder. Just FYI?


----------



## schuidas (Oct 25, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> FLORIDA. Home of many many Military Republican retirees
> Carrying a weapon in FL is like carrying a Pen ?
> in other States
> 
> ...


i like a nice parker 51


----------



## veblenrules (Jul 14, 2014)

schuidas said:


> i like a nice parker 51


"Today I am a fountain pen"....


----------



## Tom20 (Dec 31, 2018)

Good I don't do uber in America, but it seems like better with no gun in Florida, even if every passenger would have a gum on them in an uber


----------



## schuidas (Oct 25, 2019)

I do not carry a gun


----------

